# Ronson Jet Lighter



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Wal-Mart around $3.00! WOW! So far so cool! It's got one hellova flame on it too.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Never seen that, where is it at? haha


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

I bought two of these at CVS and they are my regular lighters now! Way superior to many $20+ lighters as well!

CD


----------



## ilovecl-cl (Apr 30, 2007)

I bought a few and if they fail, throw em out!!!


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very cool! I could use a couple of those guys. A disposable torch lighter...awesome!


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I just picked one up and I'm extremely happy with it.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I've been using one for 6 months. Hasn't failed me yet. I'm not sure if they carry them at the Canadian stores, but if they do, I would by a few more.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I use the ZIPPO MPL very nice and very reliable. Katrina could not blow it out
Best darn lighter i have ever bought.....http://www.elighters.com/zippo-lighters-zippo-mpl-lighters.html


----------



## Daniel D (Jun 22, 2007)

To bad my local walmart is 70 miles away, they sell no torch lighters here in this town, I have no credit card and I refuse to spend 30 in gas to buy a $2 lighter =(

All I have are matches and these wonderful bic lighters that I got as a gift from squid, and the only thing I wanna do with them is frame em. Go me.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I still say try the Zippo MPL....http://www.elighters.com/zippo-lighters-zippo-mpl-lighters.html


----------



## eric1489 (Sep 20, 2007)

I love my Jet. They are super reliable and when TSA takes them, I'm a bit more ok with it than if say, they took a ST Dupont.

ej


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

I had no luck at the Walmart in Troy, Mich.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

http://www.ronsonstore.com/jetlite.cfm

Not bad since it comes with free butane refills.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

My fave cheapie torch.


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mtmouse said:


> I had no luck at the Walmart in Troy, Mich.


Tim, PM me if you want one. I have an extra and could easily ship you one. Do you have CVS pharmacies in Mich? Anyway, let me know.

CD


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Ceedee said:


> Tim, PM me if you want one. I have an extra and could easily ship you one. Do you have CVS pharmacies in Mich? Anyway, let me know.
> 
> CD


Thanks Chris

I have one already. I was meeting up with Wingfan13 and tried to pick up a few while I was over there. At that price I was going to stock up.....I'll keep my eyes open.

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

I gonna look next time I goto walmart, where would it be? 
in the front?


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

louistogie said:


> I gonna look next time I goto walmart, where would it be?
> in the front?


The WalMart I was at had Zippos in the jewelery section.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> The WalMart I was at had Zippos in the jewelery section.


Well The thing is we got SUPER WalMart!
so this shit is so big, I think we have the only one in CA.
but ill look around there.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

I found 'em up front with the ciggs and such.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Lefty said:


> I found 'em up front with the ciggs and such.


This one only had Bic's there.


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

I've given up on "premium" lighters. These guys are pretty much disposable when they die (just give them a decent burial). Good call, and thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

UPDATE: Well, mine just went "T*ts up". 

I bled it out and refilled it with Colibri fluid, and I must of broke it. I'm guessing a bad flame adjustment. Maybe I'll take it back for a new one, or just throw it away...a couple of days for a 3.00 lighter, lets see that's 1.50 a day rental...

I still need to send back my Xikar for fixing.


----------



## mansonicman (Sep 12, 2007)

I know ya'll may think i am silly for keep on harping about the New Zippo MPL, but you can not go wrong, It is absolutely the best damm lighter i have ever owned, not to mention it is made in America, but you know that allready. They start at 14.95 or so and go up to 29.00 you can get them at www.elighters.com i gurantee you that you will be absolutely be impressed with them. They have amny differant colors and even a mini MPL.

Respectfully,


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

mansonicman said:


> I know ya'll may think i am silly for keep on harping about the New Zippo MPL, but you can not go wrong, It is absolutely the best damm lighter i have ever owned, not to mention it is made in America, but you know that allready. They start at 14.95 or so and go up to 29.00 you can get them at www.elighters.com i gurantee you that you will be absolutely be impressed with them. They have amny differant colors and even a mini MPL.
> 
> Respectfully,


I tend to agree that the MPL is an awesome lighter. However, the one issue for cigar smoking is the form factor. It's just not something I will put in my pocket and take with me to a herf or a B&M to hang out... My 2¢.

CD


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Got the MPL for free a month or 2 back (thanks to a BOTL here that posted about that Marlboro promotion!) Haven't really tried it out yet - in fact, forgot I had it!

Still looking to grab one of these Ronsons - everyplace I've looked only seems to carry Bic or the soft flame Ronson...


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

JoeyBear said:


> http://www.ronsonstore.com/jetlite.cfm
> 
> Not bad since it comes with free butane refills.


Used the link through the site to contact the Canadian distributor. They are giving me the same deal...given what the dollar is at now. So I ordered 5.


----------



## Lefty-cl (Jun 15, 2007)

Bought another one tonight. Works great! Will send the other one back to Ronson. With the old one, I had to turn the adjustment all the way up in order for it to work out of the package. With this one it works on both extremes of the +/- side. With a decent flame on both sides. Possibly the first one was defective.


----------



## Sawyer-cr (Aug 19, 2007)

These lighters are great. I have them laying all over my house, in my car and in my garage. I don't mind losing a $3 lighter and I haven't had one stop working on me yet.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Picked up one of these at CVS for $4.50. Pretty impressed so far - it's one hefty little thing!


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

FoZzMaN said:


> Picked up one of these at CVS for $4.50. Pretty impressed so far - it's one hefty little thing!


I spotted one of these Ronson Jet lighters at Wal Mart last night. $2.94! Seems to work fine. Hey, maybe they'll come out with a double or triple flame for $4!

The other great benefit of such a cheap torch lighter is that you can afford to risk using the cheap Ronson Multi-fill butane, which is less than half the cost of Colibri. The Colibri fuel for my good lighters is almost $5 per can - and it goes so fast!


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

i bought 2 more yesterday. I think they work great.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> I spotted one of these Ronson Jet lighters at Wal Mart last night. $2.94! Seems to work fine. Hey, maybe they'll come out with a double or triple flame for $4!
> 
> The other great benefit of such a cheap torch lighter is that you can afford to risk using the cheap Ronson Multi-fill butane, which is less than half the cost of Colibri. The Colibri fuel for my good lighters is almost $5 per can - and it goes so fast!


Uh-oh! Darn it! My first Ronson quit working a couple of days ago. My guess is a problem with the spark. Now the spark is jumping out the top to the body of the lighter instead of down to the burner. Picked up another today...hope this one works longer than a month!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

JohnRider said:


> Uh-oh! Darn it! My first Ronson quit working a couple of days ago. My guess is a problem with the spark. Now the spark is jumping out the top to the body of the lighter instead of down to the burner. Picked up another today...hope this one works longer than a month!


I wonder it people will jump on Ronson like they do over Colibri when they hear this.. he, he... 

CD


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

10 months in and my first one is still going strong.


----------



## PremiumsOnly (Jul 28, 2007)

JohnRider said:


> Uh-oh! Darn it! My first Ronson quit working a couple of days ago. My guess is a problem with the spark. Now the spark is jumping out the top to the body of the lighter instead of down to the burner. Picked up another today...hope this one works longer than a month!


The price precludes fixing it really... I think you'd waste more time fixing it than it is even worth haha. Go pull another one out of the stock room - you did stock up right? I would say a case should last a lifetime.


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

Don't use the Ronson fuel and they'll last a heck of a lot longer. I've been using a large can of King Butane that has lasted me almost a year. Get at least triple filter butane.


----------

